

A Prison Riot in Brazil Resulting in Two Inmates Being Beheaded Is Now Over - neilpeel
http://tinyletter.com/thecrux/letters/the-crux-tuesday-26th-august

======
MrZongle2
Another report on the story: [http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/three-
people-beheaded-i...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/three-people-
beheaded-in-riot-at-prison-in-cascavel-
brazil/story-e6frg6n6-1227035762133?nk=31b6d1550eccddbe4a53d5cba4ad3fe7)

